# My very first american style dinner. What do you think?



## annamaria (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi!   

During these days it snowed. I can’t stand wintertime I love summer… but the smile came again when the postman rang: I received my second box from Lakeland shop (England)and finally, I have (and still have) my tools to cook in anglosaxon way.   
Yesterday evening I had my first American dinner with some friends. Italians are not so willing to taste other food but I think this time I won a little war above all for the garlic: they ate enough! You know Italians generally don’t like garlic for the smell, we say kidding: do I have to take away the vampires?   
At a farm I bought an organic chicken with no bones. I filled it with this stuffing. What do you think about it? I have no sharp recipe so I invented it, remembering the turkey I tried on Thanksgiving Day even if I added more ingredients and (maybe) left away some.

I put into an electric mix:
Toasted Bread
Melted butter with  cube
Rosemary
Pepper
Garlic
Onion
Almonds
Nuts
Roasted and salted peanuts (maybe the butter could be better?)
Chestnuts and chestnuts flour
celery 

Into a bowl I added
Pine kernels
Salted capers
Boiled corns
Sultana grapes

I filled the chicken and put the garlic under the skin. I closed the chicken with the thread and brushed with melted butter. I cooked into the oven for one h. and ½ using my new baster! 
The side dishes were.
Potato purea:smashed potatoes with butter, milk, salt, parmiggiano
Salad of French beans: boiled into few water and salt and prepared with much garlic and oil.
Brussels sprouts cooked with home made “besciamella” and parmiggiano and top grilled into the oven.
Ikea’s gravy (!)
Artichoke gravy and tartufo gravy (bought both)

The sweet was the Pumpimkin Pie made with pumpkin, cinnamon, butter, ginger, sugar, nutmeg, cornstrarch, lemon, molasses and eggs. 

What do you think? Can I “feed” my american friends when they’ll get Europe?

Freezen helloes from Rome.   

Annamaria.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 30, 2005)

Looks great! In fact, looks better than many stuffing recipes I've seen. Your friends will be thrilled!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 30, 2005)

You can come fix it for Paul and I any time.


----------



## Pam Leavy (Jan 30, 2005)

Well done AnnaMaria!

Pam


----------



## mudbug (Jan 30, 2005)

You did very well, annamaria.  Bravo!


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 31, 2005)

annamaria
Lakeland is a wonderful, family company.  They have a big store in Edinburgh and I spend ages browsing around there...


----------



## buckytom (Jan 31, 2005)

annamaria, i think we will all have to come over there and give it a taste test the next time you make an american dish. it sounds great!
and tell the pacchiane to get their dancin' shoes on...


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 31, 2005)

annamaria it sounds wonderful.  If your friends liked it, your evening was a success.  However, it sounds more European than American.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 31, 2005)

It sounds like a cross between French provincial and American to me.  In any case, I'll be trying your stuffing recipe.  The whole thing sounded wonderful.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## annamaria (Feb 1, 2005)

Thank you very much even if I think you have been too kind to me!!    I feel better now! 

Grazie!!


----------



## annamaria (Feb 1, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> annamaria, i think we will all have to come over there and give it a taste test the next time you make an american dish. it sounds great!
> and tell the pacchiane to get their dancin' shoes on...



Sure you may! 
One girl wrote me asking if she could come too. She sent me one photo of her: as she does not  look enough pacchiana and as she is not calabrese I had to tell her she can't come ( I am so sure you will not like her as she can't dance...).

I add the link of her photo. She was very upset...

http://www.monicabellucci.it/gallery/imagepages/image48.htm

PS1: she reminds me someone but...
PS2:


----------



## buckytom (Feb 1, 2005)

(with giant eyes, biting one knuckle, pounding self on the head with a shoe)

i think i could overlook the dancing part, lol.


----------



## jkath (Feb 1, 2005)

Your meal sounds very very good, Annamaria!

Remember, we Americans love our breads too! 
Don't forget homemade yeast rolls with butter!

What is your most typical pasta recipe?


----------



## annamaria (Feb 12, 2005)

~Copper said:
			
		

> Your meal sounds very very good, Annamaria!
> 
> Remember, we Americans love our breads too!
> Don't forget homemade yeast rolls with butter!
> ...



Thank you a lot!
My friends like my lasagne with home made "besciamella". My children like my sugo with meatballs. The meat is a mix between pork and beef. I also use sausage meat. For 600 gr. of meat I add one egg, garlic, salt (few), pepper and much Parmggiano. I add little meatballs to the sugo with basil, a slice of a red pepper (the big one that we use to roast), oil, salt. I cook it for 3/4 hour. I generally use home made pasta like gnocchi.


----------

